# Name Ideas?? Please help!!



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey everyone  I'm picking up my baby boy this Thursday, and I've started tossing a few names around... Here's what I've got so far ~
Eugene
Loki
Eclipse
Pippin
Crust (sounds like crest  )
Pascal
Tobias
A lot of them are based off characters from movies or books I like, and others are just random. What do you think?? Thanks guys


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

I like Loki & Pippin. 

Pippin cause it sounds cute, and he's cute. Loki cause like I said, he's gonna be trouble 

I also love Eclipse, but I don't know how to tie that to him?


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

Elysianphoenix said:


> I like Loki & Pippin.
> 
> Pippin cause it sounds cute, and he's cute. Loki cause like I said, he's gonna be trouble
> 
> I also love Eclipse, but I don't know how to tie that to him?


That's what I thought about Eclipse, too... It's such a lovely, unique name, but perhaps it doesn't suit him as much as I'd like  Loki's great, but I'm not sure if that suits him either! Pippin, on the other hand, is way up there with my favourites


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

amberwydell said:


> That's what I thought about Eclipse, too... It's such a lovely, unique name, but perhaps it doesn't suit him as much as I'd like  Loki's great, but I'm not sure if that suits him either! Pippin, on the other hand, is way up there with my favourites


Well, if you feel disappointed about having to cut Eclipse from the list, maybe that's a sign you should pick that one.  
I also think "Pippin" sounds the most appropriate for a whittle bird such as a cockatiel. It fits!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I love the name Pippin, it's one of my "future bird" names

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

Elysianphoenix said:


> Well, if you feel disappointed about having to cut Eclipse from the list, maybe that's a sign you should pick that one.
> I also think "Pippin" sounds the most appropriate for a whittle bird such as a cockatiel. It fits!





bobobubu said:


> I love the name Pippin, it's one of my "future bird" names
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I really like Pippin, but I feel a little deflated after my brother and my mum said they didn't like it very much... Should I listen to them


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Well I'll be different when I say Pascal suits him. I have this weird thing about having unique names, and I don't know any tiels named Pascal. The others I've heard before


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

amberwydell said:


> I really like Pippin, but I feel a little deflated after my brother and my mum said they didn't like it very much... Should I listen to them


Well, one of my birds is called "Louis", and it had meaning behind it for me, and I felt it fitted him. My mum didn't like it much either, but I used it, and now I'm glad I did, no other name would fit him!  Let it settle in your subconscious for a while. That's good at sorting these things out. Try to distract yourself and it'll come to a conclusion for you! (Seriously)


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> Well I'll be different when I say Pascal suits him. I have this weird thing about having unique names, and I don't know any tiels named Pascal. The others I've heard before





Elysianphoenix said:


> Well, one of my birds is called "Louis", and it had meaning behind it for me, and I felt it fitted him. My mum didn't like it much either, but I used it, and now I'm glad I did, no other name would fit him!  Let it settle in your subconscious for a while. That's good at sorting these things out. Try to distract yourself and it'll come to a conclusion for you! (Seriously)


Yeah, Pascal is one of my favourites too... I'll have to think on it! Just want to add another one to the list ~ Cosmo. Thoughts??


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

amberwydell said:


> Yeah, Pascal is one of my favourites too... I'll have to think on it! Just want to add another one to the list ~ Cosmo. Thoughts??


That one's cute too


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

my vote goes to Pippin, its soooo cute


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

That one I have a neutral reaction too. I like it, but not like "omgsocute", but also not like "what kind of name is that?"... Not sure if that helps in any way.


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm sooo stuck!! Grrr... My personal favourites are Pippin, Cosmo, Pascal and Eclipse. But which one?! I never had it this hard when I was naming my budgies! Maybe I need to get him home before I decide


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

amberwydell said:


> I'm sooo stuck!! Grrr... My personal favourites are Pippin, Cosmo, Pascal and Eclipse. But which one?! I never had it this hard when I was naming my budgies! Maybe I need to get him home before I decide


Well, my favorite is Pippin. 

Seriously though, if you really have such a hard time, leave it to your subconscious. 
http://www.healthline.com/health-news/let-your-brain-process-decisions-subconsciously

It has more "room" to think about such things.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I vote Pascal! And oh my goodness, look at his crest! What a cutie.


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

Elysianphoenix said:


> Well, my favorite is Pippin.
> 
> Seriously though, if you really have such a hard time, leave it to your subconscious.
> http://www.healthline.com/health-news/let-your-brain-process-decisions-subconsciously
> ...





sunnysmom said:


> I vote Pascal! And oh my goodness, look at his crest! What a cutie.


Pascal is certainly warming on me... You're right, I need to "leave it to my subconscious". So, I'll sleep on it! Goodnight guys


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

I would say Pascal  Unique and cute!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i like Loki, Pascal, and Pippin


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

i like Loki he just looks like he is going to be mischievous


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't know why but Pascal stands out for me


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

What about Taz, Avery, Clyde, Boris Or Cleo?


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

To be honest,he is such an unique bird,I think he should have a special name too.I don't want to confuse you,but I do like Eugene.It suits him,the little lovely little one . X x


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

I've slept on it, and I've narrowed it down to Pippin and Cosmo. Only because Pascal was meant to be the name for my next budgie, and I'd like to keep it that way... I feel like I'm the only one who likes Cosmo! I keep saying "Good morning, Pippin!" and "Good morning, Cosmo!" out loud, and for me, Cosmo just feels more realistic. But I'm not sure! Does anyone else like Cosmo? It's simple, quirky and I like the fact that it begins with "C" (Cosmo the cockatiel just flows!) I also have a budgie called Boo  What are your thoughts?!


----------



## Neeve & Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

Cosmo's super cute. 
If your still struggling, why don't you wait till you have brought him home, and give him a name based on his personality?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Cosmo's a great name! just go for the one you like more - which sounds like Cosmo. if you're doubting you can wait till you see him


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

amberwydell said:


> I really like Pippin, but I feel a little deflated after my brother and my mum said they didn't like it very much... Should I listen to them


 I named my rabbit Totoro after one of my favorite movies My Neighbor Totoro. My parents didn't like it because it was an odd name but I love it and get compliments on it all the time. If you love the name go with it  (my parents came around to the name)


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I like Cosmo but then my sisters lorikeet is named Cosmo to so of course I like it


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

blueybluesky said:


> I like Cosmo but then my sisters lorikeet is named Cosmo to so of course I like it





BabyPanda said:


> I named my rabbit Totoro after one of my favorite movies My Neighbor Totoro. My parents didn't like it because it was an odd name but I love it and get compliments on it all the time. If you love the name go with it  (my parents came around to the name)





ollieandme said:


> Cosmo's a great name! just go for the one you like more - which sounds like Cosmo. if you're doubting you can wait till you see him





Neeve & Sid said:


> Cosmo's super cute.
> If your still struggling, why don't you wait till you have brought him home, and give him a name based on his personality?


I think I'm gonna go with Cosmo... But you're right, I'll wait until I've had a feel for his personality


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

i like Cosmo it is cute and has a nice sound to it i thank it would suit him or looks anyways have to wait till you get him to see if it matches his personality  when do you get him?


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

lisaowens said:


> i like Cosmo it is cute and has a nice sound to it i thank it would suit him or looks anyways have to wait till you get him to see if it matches his personality  when do you get him?


Absolutely! The name has to be suitable for his personality... And we're picking him up on Thursday! I'm so excited


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> Well I'll be different when I say Pascal suits him. I have this weird thing about having unique names, and I don't know any tiels named Pascal. The others I've heard before


I'll second this. I love the name Pascal. Pascal the rascal


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I am really curious to know what name you will end up choosing... Some of my tiels have had many names before I settled on one. Sometimes you choose a name and then you find out that it doesn't fit their personality. 
My Frank was originally called Chicken. Then I changed it to Kiwi. He was Kiwi for about three weeks but I didn't think it was a good name for him. One day I said ok you like John? Peter? Johnatan? Mark? Frank? He yelled every time I repeated Frank so I can say that he chose his own name :-D 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

